# Thread of Angels



## Wake (Apr 29, 2014)

I like the majestic beauty of angelic art. Please share yours here, too.


----------



## Wake (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## BlackFlag (Apr 29, 2014)

The Saint of Killers






If only you all knew how absolutely badass that image really is


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

Wake said:


>


This one is beautiful.  It could be considered a fractal(?).


----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)

BlackFlag said:


> The Saint of Killers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you share more on that, Black? 



Skull Pilot said:


>



Oh, I'm liking that one. 



pacer said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I dunno, pacer. The art is rather magnificent.


----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Wake (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Darkwind (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Wake (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Coyote (May 1, 2014)

*Folks - please remember this thread is in the lounge.  The topic is art involving angels, demons can start their own threads.

*


----------



## Wake (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Wake (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Wake (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Wake (May 4, 2014)




----------



## April (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Wake (May 4, 2014)

Oh, I like those. Where'd you find them? ;-)


----------



## Wake (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Wake (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Wake (May 5, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Wake (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Wake (May 5, 2014)




----------



## April (May 9, 2014)




----------



## April (May 9, 2014)




----------



## April (May 10, 2014)




----------



## April (May 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Wake (May 21, 2014)

Hey.. is that John Travolta?


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 21, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 21, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 21, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 21, 2014)




----------



## April (May 21, 2014)




----------



## April (May 21, 2014)




----------



## HelenaHandbag (May 21, 2014)




----------



## HelenaHandbag (May 21, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 21, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Wake (May 22, 2014)




----------



## April (May 23, 2014)




----------



## April (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Wake (May 23, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 23, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 23, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 23, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Coyote (May 23, 2014)




----------



## April (May 23, 2014)




----------



## April (May 23, 2014)




----------



## April (May 26, 2014)




----------



## HelenaHandbag (May 26, 2014)

In honor of Memorial Day


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 26, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (May 26, 2014)




----------



## April (May 26, 2014)




----------



## April (May 31, 2014)




----------



## April (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## April (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## April (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## April (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## April (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## April (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## skye (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 6, 2014)

skye said:


>





If a man is involved...impossible.


----------



## skye (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jun 6, 2014)

Angels of Ste. Mere Eglise


----------



## April (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## skye (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## skye (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## skye (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 8, 2014)

^^^^Don't ask me why....but that's incredibly hot.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## April (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## April (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## April (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## skye (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## skye (Jun 10, 2014)

that's an angel ...that beautiful thing ...yes? no? whatever


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## skye (Jun 11, 2014)

good night  y'all Heavenly Creatures!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## skye (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## April (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## April (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 18, 2014)

This has really become a creative thread.  I love the different take people have done with the concept.  Skye, please keep posting.  Your stuff is great...ditto AnD.


----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2014)

...and the last one.....
bwhahahaaaaa  what? LOL


----------



## April (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Jun 19, 2014)

Dominion premiers tonight on the SiFy channel.

Along the same lines, in the novel I wrote, Waltzing in the Shadows, I had a sub-plot dealing with a cult about 7 angels. Here are some references to them:

Cult of Angels | KURDISTANICA.com
Yazdânism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://www.kurdistanmemory.com/site/english/culte_ange.html
Ancient religion is on the side of the angels - WorldWide Religious News
Cult of Angels
THE CULT OF THE PEACOCK ANGEL






Final aside: there are very ancient references to a great war between The Elder and Junior brother to determine the fate of humanity. Lucifer, the elder lost and was cast out of heaven. During the war, there were great generals which some believe are the Archangels with a hieracy very similar to military organizations. That can be found @ Hierarchy of angels - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 21, 2014)

This one seems just about right.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## skye (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 21, 2014)

skye said:


>





Perfect!


----------



## skye (Jun 21, 2014)

no sh**...yes they do too


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2014)

Why are all these angels shown as female?

I know of nowhere in the Bible that it indicates anything but male. Even Islam refers to the male.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 22, 2014)

Biblical Angels were warriors.  The same in Islam.  Literal versus figurative.  Female angels represent the angels of our better nature (usually).  Love, fidelity, hope, kindness beauty.  Figurative.  

Most women I've known come closer to that ideal than men....but maybe you see things differently.


----------



## Wake (Jun 22, 2014)

I am grateful for everyone here who's been contributing to this thread. Thank you.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 22, 2014)

I really do like this thread Wake.  Some cool stuff here.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 23, 2014)

I really like this one.  Don't know why.


----------



## April (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 24, 2014)

Another one I really like.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 25, 2014)

This captures something...the expression....but I'm not sure what.  Very cool though.


----------



## skye (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Jun 26, 2014)

BlackFlag said:


>



I cannot post pictures only links:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_E5cY6HpMj...Y7lqxsBYk8/s1600/two-angels-trying-to-fly.jpg

I always liked this one.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 2, 2014)

Check my avatar.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## skye (Jul 11, 2014)

lots of angels  lately .....


----------



## skye (Jul 12, 2014)

whats that
Oh  Lordee


----------



## skye (Jul 12, 2014)

that's what I mean internet is such an open place...


this way the bathrooms .....yuck


----------



## skye (Jul 12, 2014)

ok it's fine now thank you


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jul 12, 2014)

'Twas a depiction of Baphomet by H.R. Giger

But I deleted it... 

Better check with a mod.  It might have been too graphic


----------



## skye (Jul 12, 2014)

no need to put up devils and shit here ...LOL TY 

Angels are beautiful and good ...aren't they?


----------



## skye (Jul 12, 2014)

the wings are behind her...


----------



## Bill Angel (Jul 24, 2014)

Steampunk Angel​


----------



## Bill Angel (Aug 9, 2014)

Baltimore Otakon Angel​


----------



## April (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## April (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2014)

pacer said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2014)

<<<<  Of course there is my avatar.  It is a painting of the Angel of Hope.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> <<<<  Of course there is my avatar.  It is a painting of the Angel of Hope.




I must say, your avatar evokes hope in me.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > <<<<  Of course there is my avatar.  It is a painting of the Angel of Hope.
> ...



Thanks!  I'm glad you like it!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2014)

This one is so beautiful.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



But, it is facing the wrong direction...


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 21, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



  Then I probably wouldn't be able to use it!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


>



^^^^  I don't know what's wrong with this one.  When I quote it to reply, the picture shows up.  I'm mad because it's a really pretty one!!


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 6, 2014)

Wake said:


> I like the majestic beauty of angelic art. Please share yours here, too.



Favourite angel ever! 






Castiel


----------



## April (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 14, 2014)

By this guy(, one of my favorite artists): Samuel Bak - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## MeBelle (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 3, 2014)

​


----------



## April (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Nov 5, 2014)

You're finding all the beautiful ones.


----------



## April (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## April (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>




Ooohlala.....that's what I call a sexy angel.......with a devilish twist.....


----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


>



Pretty, but I had to "reply" in order to see it!


----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



Too sweet...


----------



## April (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 16, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


>



Nice....


----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Wake (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 25, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


>


----------



## April (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh, this one is so beautiful, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Dante (Dec 29, 2014)

Wake said:


> I like the majestic beauty of angelic art. Please share yours here, too.


most all modern art of this type is terrible. witness the above image.

I like going to museums and viewing true angelic images


----------



## April (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 29, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>





I love this one.  Maybe the best here so far.  It captures something ineffable.  Wish I knew who the artist was.


----------



## April (Dec 29, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I agree...I don't know who the artist/photographer is, though.


----------



## Wake (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 9, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


>



LUV this..had to snag it!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jan 13, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


> ...​




I really like this one.


----------



## April (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2015)

Does anyone posting these threads know that in every religious mythology, angels are ALWAYS male?


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 17, 2015)

longknife said:


> Does anyone posting these threads know that in every religious mythology, angels are ALWAYS male?



A lot of the pictures throughout history (like from the Renaissance period) depict them as being kind of androgynous looking actually.  They look like they could be either male or female.   













They are also often depicted as children, as in the case of cherubs.


----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 8, 2015)

longknife said:


>



One of my favorites..


----------



## April (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Feb 8, 2015)

I am thanking that siggy as well A&D ...


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 8, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Kudos to you for using ineffable correctly.....


----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## April (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 16, 2015)

Steampunk Faerie - Worth1000 Contests


----------



## longknife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## April (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Apr 2, 2015)

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Oooh ... This picture has a real New Orleans feel to it for me.
Maybe it is because the stone angel is almost identical to one on the side of the St. Louis Cathedral in Jackson Square.
Then you add the mask ... And that almost seals the deal.

.


----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## April (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## April (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Oct 7, 2015)

.​


​
.​


----------



## April (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## April (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2015)

Okay. I just thought it looks neato.


----------



## April (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 21, 2015)

Archangel Michael conquering the Devil Hamburg, Germany -  St. Michaelis Church​


----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## April (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## longknife (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## BlackSand (Dec 29, 2015)

.​*Stone Angel*​



.​


----------



## April (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## BlackSand (Jan 8, 2016)

.​



.​


----------



## April (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Eaglewings (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## April (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 15, 2016)

(if I post any already posted, so sorry. no way can i remember all in here)


----------



## Kat (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 23, 2016)

♥​


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## April (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 28, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 28, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 3, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 3, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 4, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 6, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Bonzi (May 8, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 9, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 9, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 9, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 9, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****SMILE*****



That is a beautiful song, and this one too.  One of the most beautiful songs I've ever heard.  She sings like an angel.


----------



## longknife (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 12, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 16, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 16, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)




----------



## April (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 17, 2016)




----------



## April (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 20, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (May 23, 2016)




----------



## longknife (May 23, 2016)




----------



## PoliticalChic (May 24, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****SMILE*****





*"Nike* (/ˈnaɪki/; Greek: Νίκη, "Victory", Ancient Greek: [nǐːkɛː]), in ancient Greek religion, was agoddess who personified victory, also known as the Winged Goddess of Victory.[1] The Roman equivalent was Victoria. "
Nike (mythology) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 1, 2016)

*****SAD SMILE*****


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 1, 2016)

/www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VAtRF4US8k


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 1, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****SMILE*****



Great song!


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 10, 2016)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 16, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 30, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)

(if this has been posted - sorry)


----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Jul 1, 2016)

Kat said:


>


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 2, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Cassy Mo (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 17, 2016)

Wake said:


> I like the majestic beauty of angelic art. Please share yours here, too.


I doubt that St. Michael walks around bare chested.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 17, 2016)

Wildcard said:


>


My cousin died when we were both 6.

She comes and visits me in my dreams sometimes.

This is not exactly what she looks like but sort of.

She is a blonde though.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 17, 2016)

shart_attack said:


>


Interesting rendition of the Cherubim.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 17, 2016)

Wildcard said:


>


Mary Magdalene perhaps.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 17, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Nope.  Just a warrior angel.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 17, 2016)

Wildcard said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


Rather heavily armed for a girlie guardian angel then.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 17, 2016)

Wildcard said:


>


That's what you call a really heavy flow period.


----------



## April (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## April (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## April (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## April (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jul 23, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 1, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 4, 2016)

*****HAPPY SMILE*****


----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 7, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 8, 2016)

Many of these "angels" look like daemons to me.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 9, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 13, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 18, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 28, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## April (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 24, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## April (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 29, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## longknife (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## April (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 14, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 22, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 30, 2016)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Eaglewings (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 22, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)

Sorry if I am re-posting any. Don't mean to , and have not seen these.


----------



## Kat (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2017)

Why are all these angels shown as female? In every world religion that deals with them, they are all male warrior types.


----------



## April (Feb 5, 2017)

longknife said:


> Why are all these angels shown as female? In every world religion that deals with them, they are all male warrior types.


I have posted a fair amount of male angels, even of the religious/warrior types...but found that there are far more females used in angel art than men..


----------



## April (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## ding (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## ding (Feb 7, 2017)

"Did you ever notice how in the Bible, when ever God needed to punish someone, or make an example, or whenever God needed a killing, he sent an angel? Did you ever wonder what a creature like that must be like? A whole existence spent praising your God, but always with one wing dipped in blood. Would you ever really want to see an angel?"  Thomas Daggett, The Prophecy


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 9, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## April (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 17, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 17, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 17, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 19, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 25, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 25, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 12, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 14, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 28, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 119125​


AngelsNDemons you also look like an angel.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 28, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 28, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 1, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 13, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 13, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dalia (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 19, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 24, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 24, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## April (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 2, 2017)




----------



## April (May 3, 2017)




----------



## April (May 3, 2017)




----------



## April (May 3, 2017)




----------



## April (May 4, 2017)




----------



## April (May 11, 2017)




----------



## April (May 11, 2017)




----------



## April (May 11, 2017)




----------



## April (May 15, 2017)




----------



## April (May 15, 2017)




----------



## April (May 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 24, 2017)




----------



## April (May 24, 2017)




----------



## April (May 24, 2017)




----------



## April (May 25, 2017)




----------



## April (May 28, 2017)




----------



## April (May 28, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 29, 2017)




----------



## April (May 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## April (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## April (May 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2018)




----------



## April (May 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## April (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2019)




----------



## April (May 23, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 23, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 27, 2019)




----------



## April (May 27, 2019)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## April (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## April (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## April (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## April (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## April (Sep 22, 2019)




----------

